# Windows Longhorn



## Viktor2002 (Oct 7, 2003)

I got a BETA of windows longhorn. What I want to know is, is it safe to use? Its looks ok and runs lots of programs but can I use it. It looks promising indeed. I wanna know what does and dont workon it.


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

I read some articles on Longhorn, and what I learn is that in the future with an OS such as Longhorn your PC will no longer belong to you, anything you do can be reported and in my point of view this is a threat to one's privacy.

Comments please ...

gr


----------



## Viktor2002 (Oct 7, 2003)

I made my xp look at longhorn and its cool.


----------



## virtualgraham (Nov 2, 2003)

Dont bother if your machine is not brand new, because its designed for a machine 2 years from now. This means it will run slowwwwwwwwwwww.


----------

